# Playdate FUN and HavCake!



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

We hosted a playdate here for all local Havs/Silks on Memorial Day weekend, and it was a blast!  

We got to meet Robin (Rknrob) and her sweet Diva and darling Auggie. All together, we had about 12 dogs here and about 18 people. It was a LOT of fun!

After the dogs all got to frolic and play, the adults got to sip wine, eat steak and then dive into the Hav-cake, and the other fabulous cakes that the guests brought  Yum. (they didn't last long either! lol) 

Here's a few pictures 

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

More:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Kara -- Great pics! Looks like alot of fun was had by all! 

Since your close by, are you coming to the Specialty at the end of August? I have not seen you comment on it???

Ryan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yaaaaaaaayy ! Havvie pics! :whoo: Who is that looker in the last pic? Love the two white pups! I'm glad you had good weather for the gathering. Sounds like fun!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ahh..the looker in the last pic, her name is Coco..She is a sweetie!

Ryan, I will MOST likely be there  I am WAY behind on that thread. I get back from vacation right when the Nationals begin, so if I do go..it will be for the weekend, Fri/Sat/Sun. I sure want to go!

Kara


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wow - looks like fun was had by all. Those cakes are darling.


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Nice pictures Kara! Sounds like a great time!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I thought I remembered you were hosting a play date. It looks like a great time was had by all. That Hav cake is great! In the pic of the two cream colored Hav's who is the short haired one? What a cute face!! Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Looks like a great time!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice party Kara!

Everyone's Havs looked gorgeous!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Great pictures, Kara. It looks like you guys had a great time. Love the first picture of the chocolate Hav and of course little Miss Gucci is just adorable with that blue star in her hair. :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great pics, Kara. I love seeing all the Havs.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kara,

Great pictures. It had to be so much fun. I was salivating looking at the cakes, sugar fiend that I am. I want more photos. Did the others take pictures too?


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Whoo! Whoo! All these play dates sure look like fun!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pictures Kara. Looks like everybody had a fun!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Havs and dessert- you can't get any sweeter!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

What a blast!!! some gorgeous Havs at your party. But of course Gucci was the star!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo::clap2: A playdate? :whoo::clap2: Great pictures Kara! Gucci looks so pretty in her picture! Did she play with the others,or just watch them get dirty???:biggrin1:

Love the little sable parti hav----cutie!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Gucci is adorable with that blue star. Love all the pictures. That is a lot of fur in one place!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks! 

Julie, she did play..but managed to stay clean  She loves playing with Scarlett (the little cream one). It was fun to meet someone from the forum  And Robin and her husband brought us a really nice bottle of vino that my husband is lusting after. (me too!) heh.

The cakes were good. I had to sample them all , of course!

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is wonderful Kara! I think I saw you loving on Augie? The lil' chocolate? His eyes were what intrigued me! I bet it was fun to meet someone from the forum. Before long though,you could meet a bunch of forum members at Nationals! Can you imagine that playdate?:whoo:

Hey---did you save me a piece of cake?:ear:


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you Kara for the wonderful Play Day. We had a wonderful day and the food and the drinks were the best. It was so great to meet you and some new friends with Havs and to enjoy your beautiful back yard. I was surprised to see all the Havs play so well and enjoy each other, it was like they knew they were all of the same family. I hope we have another one real soon. 

Thanks from Robin & Scott 
Diva & Augie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - it sure looks like you had a wonerful time. What adorable havs!! How DOES she stay so clean??? Obviously you didnt have a day like we did. Those who little cream babies, beautiful chocolate, and virgin white Gucci !! What a "good looking group" Got more pics?? 
Also, love the cake!! How adorable!
Glad you guys had such a good time!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I love the pictures, they look like they had tons of fun. I can't believe how clean Gucci is, that is seriously amazing. The cakes are adorable and I wish I also could have sampled (and so does Carmen since she LOVES pie and cake)! Mmm.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your playdate pictures, Kara! I love seeing the different color Havanese. Playdates are the best!:whoo:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Kara, HOW did I miss this thread?

What fun! And what adorable Havs all in one place! 

Steak, cake, and Havs? How could it get any better than that???  Glad a good time was had by all and wish i could have been there!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

What adorable havs!!! That looks like a seriously fun day...I'm so jealous! Great photos!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone!  And Robin, we loved meeting you and your family too.

I have a few more pics, but I was so busy running around trying to help Rich get lunch up, AND playing with the dogs and chatting with the paw-rents, that I sat my camera down and forgot about it. lol

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Fabulous photos, Kara!! You have a lovely yard and I'm sure the Havs and owners really enjoyed themselves. Too bad you live so far from me - I'd love to cook on that BBQ!! Nice. 

Gucci is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

Kara,

Great pictures of the party! Especially the one of Gucci in the pool. Does Gucci actually like to get into your pool? Hank will get in on our floats with us, but really doesn't like the heat or the pool. How does it affect her coat? By looking at her pictures she has a stunning coat of hair. I'm always thinking the chlorine will dry out Hank's coat if we put him in the pool. 

Karen


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Great pictures. Looks like everyone had fun. Gryff would have been under the bushes.

I love the picture of Gucci swimming. She looks so fluid and graceful. You have to post video.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Just getting caught up on all the threads. It looks like a fun day for all!!! Love Gucci's star!!!!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey Ryan, you better get baking lol That Hav cake looks mighty good!


----------

